# Ootheca larger than mantis itself?



## yen_saw (Aug 15, 2006)

One of the Chloroharpax Modersta laid an ooth way bigger than herself. I have seen that with P. Wahlbergii before. Just wonder how could an insect manage to produce something that is bigger than herself? is mantis the only insect capable of doing that?


----------



## Herp13 (Aug 15, 2006)

Wow, thats long, not very chunky though, very nice mantid though


----------



## 13ollox (Aug 15, 2006)

now that is impressive ... the only way i could think this happend is the ooth material which is foamy . starts life as liquid . you know like washing up liquid . a little bit .. you froth it around and it looks alot more than what come out of the bottle + she was filled with eggs .


----------



## yen_saw (Aug 15, 2006)

Yeah i think you are right 13ollox. it was foamy at first and harden into a case later.


----------



## Rick (Aug 15, 2006)

Yeah the foam takes on air and gets larger. The mantis whips it up when forming the ooth. I've seen large ooths bigger around than the mantis.


----------



## yen_saw (Aug 16, 2006)

THat's right Rick, especially the ooth from Hierodula sp like Hierodula Grandis which contained air on part of the ooth.


----------

